# Clonage partitions Mac/PC



## ledid (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une solution pour Cloner à la fois ma partition Mac et ma partition PC

connaissez vous une méthode ?

Merci


----------



## gmaa (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
CCC Carbon Copy Cloner par exemple clone le disque complet...


----------



## ledid (18 Décembre 2012)

merci


----------



## r e m y (18 Décembre 2012)

Je ne suis pas sûr que CCC sache cloner la partition BootCamp formattée NTFS...

Moi je clone la partition Mac (ainsi que la partition Recovery) par CCC et j'utilise WinClone pour faire un "clone" de la partition BootCamp


----------

